# DD's Photos of the World (2007)



## Pacha (Jan 19, 2008)

wow amazing things you have seen last year! Your pics make me wanna go there!!:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## buswizard (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome tour of the world!!! thanks for putting these up!!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

^^ Thank you. You bet. If you haven't already seen them, I have made some similar threads for 2008 and 2009.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=779070

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057041


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

can i ask... what do u do for living?
u gt both time n money.... I shud change my directions lol
vry nice pics though, thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------

